# marquee direction, soll stehen bleiben wenn man drauffährt mit der maus



## -GS-Master (10. April 2006)

```
<marquee direction="down" width="150" height="150">test</marquee></p>
```

Jeder kennt den Code eine ganz normale Laufschrift, die eben nach untenfährt und bei der man z.b Schrift oder Bilder einfügen kann. Doch leider weiß ich nicht ob das jetzt mit php oder hmtl oder css oder java geht, dass das ganze Stehen bleibt wenn man mit der Maus drauffährt, ich denke ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Maik (10. April 2006)

Probier mal folgendes:


```
<marquee direction="down" width="150" height="150" onmouseover="this.scrollAmount=0" onmouseout="this.scrollAmount=1">test</marquee>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. April 2006)

für  <marquee> gibts die Methoden start() und stop() ...


```
onmouseover="this.stop()" onmouseout="this.start()"
```
...dies aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber....der Weg von Michael funktioniert auch.


----------

